# Best Shake Powder?



## MilburnCreek (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm looking for mass-building shake powders that are going to up the calories I need, without running me $100/week in powder alone at GNC...any of our board sponsors have something I can buy in bulk?  Any of you guys recommend something in particular to help with mass?


----------



## Sandpig (Oct 22, 2014)

Just get a quality protein and make your own mass shake.

Add oats, bananas, yogurt, olive oil, whole eggs, NPB, etc.

Hell even milk or ice cream if needed.


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 22, 2014)

PureSupplementPowders have very good bulk prices on powders!


----------



## MattG (Oct 22, 2014)

I like optimum nutrition's stuff, get it cheap on amazon. "serious mass" 12lb bag is usually around $45 and has tons of carbs and calories. I also get a lighter gainer to have when i dont want a heavy shake. "Pro complex" gainer by optimum nutrition is around $73 a big bag on amazon. A bag of each is roughly 22lbs of powder and lasts me 3 weeks or a little longer...and thats at 3 shakes every day. Much much cheaper than GNC. That place is a rip off.


----------



## kshtiji (Oct 24, 2014)

I suggest you to make your own shake by getting some  protein and adding with eggs, bananas and other things which you like..if you can't do this than according to yellow pea is also good one.


----------



## warzonz13 (Oct 28, 2014)

One of my favorites is new whey smart gainer. Easily digests and is a great tasting product. For me it has everything I need for a meal replacement when I can't get to my whole food.


----------



## Sully (Oct 28, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Just get a quality protein and make your own mass shake.
> 
> Add oats, bananas, yogurt, olive oil, whole eggs, NPB, etc.
> 
> Hell even milk or ice cream if needed.



Do this. Make up a huge batch each morning in a big blender or food processor and portion it out for the whole day. Much better for u than drinking a bunch of maltodextrin, and u get to control the macros and build it anyway you want.


----------



## Alinshop (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm with the guys that say make your own. PB, oats, eggs, coconut or almond milk, berries, walnuts, flax seeds, greek yogurt etc....


----------



## twatwaffle (Oct 30, 2014)

You lost me at GNC....

Whey, oats, whole milk, peanut butter, egg white cartons

Blend that together. Weight gainers are garbage from stores. All maltodextrin and dextrose. Make your own that are much healthier and cheaper. It's an all around win.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Oct 31, 2014)

you guys all mentioning oats.  What *kind* of oats do you put in a _shake?_  Cooked? Uncooked?  steel-cut groats?  Bran?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 31, 2014)

Steel-cut groats  in my shakes I do uncooked depending on ur macro intake I like 2 cups of egg whites ½cup of oats and 1 table spoon of natty pb. And if you're close to a whole foods or something like that usually you can grind up your own natty pb or almond butter and that shits ten times better than any store bought


----------



## MilburnCreek (Oct 31, 2014)

thanks....gonna start making my own....but since i got 12 lbs of powder on the way, i'll throw a scoop of that shit in too...!


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 31, 2014)

MilburnCreek said:


> thanks....gonna start making my own....but since i got 12 lbs of powder on the way, i'll throw a scoop of that shit in too...!



Instead of oats, I use rice flour.. strange, I know, but for me, it digests better.  

If you are slamming a massive shake, I strongly suggest digestive enzymes.  I use NOW Super enzymes and that helps big time... 

I've heard many people say good things about mod carb from true nutrition as well as the sweet potato powder.  

I would get bulk isolate from true nutrition and a carb powder for a P/C drink and for a P/F drink I would just add peanut butter or almond butter


----------



## Alinshop (Oct 31, 2014)

Sweet potato powder sure sounds good.


----------



## psych (Oct 31, 2014)

Real Gains by Universal. Mixes great, taste great, has fiber, goes with anything.


----------



## MattG (Oct 31, 2014)

psych said:


> Real Gains by Universal. Mixes great, taste great, has fiber, goes with anything.



Yeah thats good stuff. Think thats gonna be my next order. I love the chocolate flavor so much ive never even bothered trying any of the other flavors. Its cheap with free 2 day shipping on amazon prime too..


----------



## steelcurtain (Nov 4, 2014)

Go to Costco and get your powder....


----------



## MilburnCreek (Nov 4, 2014)

Been mixing one large scoop of Serious Mass Powder, 4 cups whole milk,  3 blops (that's a precise measurement...) Cottage Cheese, 1/4 carton egg whites, a banana, and about 4-5 heaping tablespoons of natural peanut butter every morning...AND FUCKING LOVING IT!  Makes two large shakes and has got to be at least 2000 cals minimum....


----------



## MattG (Nov 4, 2014)

Thats a good breakfast right there bro


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 5, 2014)

Foodprocessor the raw oldfashioned oats and make oat flour. Add a sweet potato cooked and grip a cinnamon powder add coconut milk less salt than whole milk ..Rice flour is bueno..if u got dbol powder add some a that..


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 5, 2014)

steelcurtain said:


> Go to Costco and get your powder....


???
What do they sell there?


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 5, 2014)

psych said:


> Real Gains by Universal. Mixes great, taste great, has fiber, goes with anything.


One of the few gainers that I've actually liked


----------



## steelcurtain (Nov 5, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> ???
> What do they sell there?


Mine sells Opt Nutrition, Cytosport etc whey protein and many more powders.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 5, 2014)

Combat by Muscle Pharm


----------



## GYMRVT (Apr 17, 2015)

My friend take this ///// stuff. It taste pretty good as well as not too spendy.


----------

